# Ascifi's Top Scifi, Fantasy and Horror movies of 2002



## Tabitha (Dec 28, 2002)

So... it is the end of 2002, and I thought, why not have a "Best of..." vote?

Below you will find a whole stack of Science Fiction, Fantasy and Horror Movies from 2002, please choose your five favourite and post them here.  The list isn't exhaustive, please feel free to berate me for being stupid.

Next week, I will take the most popular five and put them in a poll, and we can choose Ascifi's favourite genre movie of the year.  It'll be fun, honest!

Whaddya say, interested?

Lilo & Stitch
Equilibrium
13 Ghosts
Reign of Fire
Pluto Nash
Queen of the Damned
The Mothman Prophecies
The Others
MInority Report
Star Wars Episode II:  Attack of the Clones
Solaris
Star Trek:  Nemesis
Donnie Darko
Vanilla Sky
Spider-Man
Signs
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
28 Days Later
Men in Black II
Dog Soldiers
Eight Legged Freaks
The Lord of the Rings:  The Two Towers
Scooby Doo

Looking forward to reading all your picks...


----------



## Dave (Dec 28, 2002)

These are the only ones I got to see:



> _Originally posted by Tabitha _
> *Minority Report
> Star Wars Episode II:  Attack of the Clones
> Vanilla Sky
> ...



Though I will be seeing The Two Towers and Nemesis as soon as possible.

The best is hard to say. Some were better than expected: Harry Potter. Some weren't as good as expected: Men In Black II


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 28, 2002)

I am going to see Nemesis on opening day (Thursday 1st), and hopefully I will   see TTT before then.  Before seeing those, my provisional top five are:

Donnie Darko
Vanilla Sky
28 Days Later
Minority Report
AOTC

AOTC will _probably_ be bumped by TTT, I don't know if Nemesis will be good enough to make my top five...


----------



## angelle myst (Dec 28, 2002)

I've just realized how many movies i didnt actually get to see this year 

1- TTT
2- AoTC
3- Spider Man
4- Hopefully Nemesis will go here
5- Minority  Report

These are the only ones i've seen worthy of a top 5 spot.  Nemesis'll probably be number 4 when i go see it 

Hey did Blade II come out _this_ year btw?

xxx


----------



## Shaun (Dec 28, 2002)

My extensive list:
1. The Two Towers
2. Spiderman (and I waited for it to come out on DVD to see it)

And I'm going to see Nemesis when its released here, so that can hopefully be my number three.
Not a very extensive top five, but you did ask for them .


----------



## pkgrl (Dec 28, 2002)

I managed to see almost all of these flicks (shock!) so here's my top five:

1) LotR: tTT
2) Signs
3) Minority Report
4) SW: AotC
5) Spider-Man

Nemesis was awesome, but among these, not one of my top five... I liked The Others, too, but SW just HAD to go on my list.


----------



## Annette (Dec 28, 2002)

Well. I've not seen that many films this year but top five have to be:-

1 - Harry Potter and Chamber of Secrets
2 - Star Wars - Attack of the Clones
3 - Spiderman
4 - Blade 2
5 - The Others

Not yet seen Nemesis but hoping to see 2/1/2003

annette


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pkgrl _
> *
> Nemesis was awesome, but among these, not one of my top five... I liked The Others, too, but SW just HAD to go on my list.  *


I felt that way about SW too - it almost needs to be out in a little category of its own, with The Two Towers and Bond, and maybe Star Trek too.

Reign of Fire narrowly missed making my list - hokey but fun 

The movies I have missed are:

Lilo & Stitch
Equilibrium
13 Ghosts
Pluto Nash
Solaris
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
Men in Black II
Eight Legged Freaks

Equilibrium, and Solaris aren't out here yet, but I am very much looking forward to them.  Lilo and Stitch - well, I kinda feel like I saw that already from watching the adverts that just never seemed to stop 

Should be seeing Potter soon too...


----------



## nic (Dec 28, 2002)

I have only caught 5 of the films listed, so I guess that makes it easy to list my top 5 choices, though I'm finding it hard to decide the order.


Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets:
Ok, ok! I admit it! I have finally been caught up in the charm that is Harry Potter. This second movie was much, much better than the first. I've even gone and ordered the next 2 books from amazon.

Spider-Man:
Very cool film! SFX were pretty classy, story was fine, cast were good. Lets hope the second is just as good.
One thing bothered me though...
Ok, if _I_ was bitten by a spider I think I would pretty much freak out and tell the teacher, students, staff.... I wouldn't just go home. (Of course, the movie would have taken a different course if Parker had of done that)

Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones:
Enjoyable. Yoda kicks ass. Better than the Phantom menace (which face it, isn't that hard! hehe).

Lilo & Stitch:
Animation - my life, and the animation was amazing.
It missed that old fairy tale charm of the old disney classics, but hey, you've got to move with the times! It was still heart-tugging and pretty damn funny. Oh! And Stitch is so cute!

The Others:
Made me more respectful to Kidman (you don't wanna know what I used to think of her!). Sometimes I found it moving too slow, but in away that was part of it's charm. However, I didn't really find it frightening. Nice ending though!
[/list=1]


----------



## pamie (Dec 29, 2002)

Ok I have only seen four of the films on that list so I wil put them into my top four!

The Mothman Prophecies (scared me to death!)

The Others (Great twist)

Villilla Sky (kinda weird but good)

Men in Black II (Not as good as the first!)


----------



## meaghan_maxwell (Dec 29, 2002)

1)Harry Potter Chamber of Secrets
2)The two towers
3)men in black 2
4)reign of fire
5)the others



~*didnt the others come out like 2 years ago????


----------



## timdgreat (Dec 29, 2002)

lotr TTT
star wars episode 2
harry potter and the chamber if secrets
spider man
mib 2


----------



## Highlander II (Dec 29, 2002)

Well, of that list, I've only seen abt 4 -- 3 sucked -- "The Others," "MIIB" and "13 Ghosts" (only good part of the last one was JR Bourne and his blue eyes, other than that - ugh) -- 


the other one is the one I'm gonna have to vote for -- "Lilo and Stitch" -- it really is a cute movie - and one that I probably wouldn't have seen if my mom hadn't bought it for my neice - but it is really cute -- so, that's my vote -- 


--I only saw parts of "Scooby Doo" - (it sucked too) - so it doesn't count on m'list ---  not that I would have voted for it - ugh - what was that? a reject of one of Joss Whedon's BtVS scripts?? please -


----------



## aardvarkg4 (Dec 29, 2002)

*mmm... pie.*

Haven't seen many, I guess.. shame. Of the few viewed, I nominate:

*1. TTT* 
*2. AoTL* 
*3. TTT* 

:freak4:


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by meaghan_maxwell _
> *
> ~*didnt the others come out like 2 years ago???? *



I am pretty sure all these movies had a 2002 release in either the UK or US, so some may be a 2001 US release that we in the UK only got to see this year.


----------



## meaghan_maxwell (Dec 29, 2002)

oh ok...i didnt know that they would have different release dates


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 29, 2002)

np


looks like we have a fair few faves out in front, no surprise there I suppose....


----------



## Asmiley (Dec 29, 2002)

Well i have to admit that I thought the second hp movie was better than TTT. I can't wait for the special edition of TTT though. maybe that will change my mind.

ANyway here my list of 2002 faves as of now:
1Harry Potter:COS
2LOTR:TTT
3StarWarsII
4Men in Black II
5Ice Age

Maybe if I saw Nemesis men in black would get bumped but I haven't seent that one yet. What about treasure Planet? I haven't seen that one yet either but I'm dying to see it!


----------



## Krystal (Dec 29, 2002)

My five favorites are the following, I have to admit that I haven't seen yet much of the movies in the list. So probably I will enjoy some of them when I see it. From this list I haven't seen 2 of them but I'm sure they're great for the specials I have see of it. 

13 Ghosts
The Others
Star Wars Episode II:  Attack of the Clones
Star Trek:  Nemesis
Spider-Man

Krystal


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't think Treasure Planet comes out in the UK until March or so, although I have noticed Billboards are up for it already.  I heard it didn't go down to well at the box office in the US


----------



## meaghan_maxwell (Dec 30, 2002)

treasure planet!!!!!!!DAH!!!!!!!!!thats awesome!but no...it didnt go down well at all...Opening night the theatre I went to...it wasnt even half full...and thats REALLY bad especially for a disney movie


----------



## pkgrl (Dec 30, 2002)

Of those I didn't see (that are on this list) I still really want to see The Mothman Prophesies (yeah, I know... taking me long enough  ) and Solaris.  I don't care what ANY critic says, Clooney is enough for me... plus Jim Cameron DID come to the San Diego Comic Con to push the movie, so I SHOULD go check it out.  Really, it's for Cameron... not Clooney.


----------



## Arwen (Dec 30, 2002)

I'd have to say my top 5 choices are:

1. The Mothman Prophecies
2. Signs
3. Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
4. LOTR: TTT
5. Minority Report


----------



## Hatshepsut (Dec 30, 2002)

As I live in a bit of a cultural backwater, and spend most of my spare time writing fan fic., I've only seen two genre films this year (that I remember anyway).

Last January, we went over the Great Divide to 'Ull, and watched 
*'The Lord of the Rings, part 1'*, in an almost empty cinema.  Well, it was during the daytime...   

We also rented *'Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone'* on D.V.D. - and that's it!

Enjoyed them both very much, though, especially LotR, and am looking forward to part 2 when it comes our way.

Best wishes for a Very Happy and Peaceful New Year,
Hatshepsut :wave:
--


----------



## Texane (Dec 31, 2002)

*my top 5 picks . . .*

The Others
Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones
Star Trek: Nemesis
Spider-Man
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets


----------



## Diamond9697 (Jan 1, 2003)

My top five would be

1. The Lord of The Rings : The Two Towers
2. SpiderMan
3: Star Wars Episode II: Attack of The Clones
4: Minority Report
5L Signs


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Jan 1, 2003)

Equilibrium
The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones
Spider-Man
Signs


----------



## Legolas (Jan 2, 2003)

My fave o course is LOTR - TTT followed by Harry Potter. I didn't really see much else! 
:flash:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jan 4, 2003)

8 mile
two towers
spiderman
star wars
harry potter
signs
road to perdition
the bourne identity
sum of all fears
count of monte cristo
the transporter
the importace of being earnest
a walk to remember

those are the best!


----------



## 2muchtvs (Jan 5, 2003)

Hey Tabitha!   Ok, you asked for it, so I'm throwing in my 2 cents worth.

Now my movies are probably a bit wierd, but that's ok, so am I!!

1.  Gangs Of New York
     Just saw it, quite an entertaining ride, very ambitious.

2.  Bowling For Columbine 
     (Probably only released in America.)

3.  Road To Perdition
     I love great story telling.

4.  White Oleander
    (Certainly not a big money maker, but again an attempt at story telling where nothing blows up.)

5.  In The Bedroom
     Cried for about 3/4 of the film.

6.  My Big Fat Greek Wedding
     Just a really funny, simple movie.

7.  Bourne Identity
     I knew nothing about it going in and was really pleased.


I'm sure there are others that I missed.  I love movies.  I still need to see most of the holiday releases including Lord II and Star Trek.

Biggest Disappointment :  Star Wars Attack Of The Mundane
(Sorry guys, I know that it is popular here.  And it should be said that I appreciate that Lucas continues to make his movies clean family fun.  Don't get me wrong, it's still a great movie and Ewan McGregor is well, Ewan McGregor, but still I walked out a bit disappointed.)


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 5, 2003)

That's a good list ML - a few of my non-sf faves from 2002 are on there (in particular Road to Perdition and Bowling for Columbine).  I also highly rate The Bourne Identity - I thought it was a nice counterpoint to the more ridiculous spy movies this year (Bond, XXX, I Spy, The Tuxedo).


You walked out on a Star Wars movie!  You must have really hated it!  Didn't you think it was better than the last one?


----------



## pkgrl (Jan 5, 2003)

Yeah, I like many of those films, too (especially Bourne Identity), but... isn't this "poll" for sci-fi/fantasy films?

Bond and XXX were still fun rides, even if Bourne's training was obviously better... if more devious.   It's pretty hard for me NOT to like most of the films I see... at least to some degree.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 5, 2003)

Well, I had noticed a few non-sf movies had started seeping in, but I was going to post the poll later anyway, so I'll let it go.  Just this once, mind  


I think I like most movies I see too - I have never walked out of a movie theatre, and only rarely turned off a rented vid or dvd.  The closest I ever came to walking out was when I saw Problem Child   Cinematic torture I'm telling ya.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 6, 2003)

As promised I put up the poll, I am sure you are all bored of this now, but pop along and vote for your one, single favorite over here:

http://www.ascifi.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16463


----------



## tokyogirl (Jan 6, 2003)

the only time i came close to walking out of a movie was little buddha.  HATED that!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 6, 2003)

There are quite a few movies that I think have been neglected in our list.  Hasn't anyone else seen 28 Days Later, or Dog Soldiers?  Sterling stuff from the Brits this year.


----------



## meaghan_maxwell (Jan 6, 2003)

I havent heard of any of those


----------



## tokyogirl (Jan 8, 2003)

me either


----------



## 2muchtvs (Jan 9, 2003)

ok, i have completely done this poll wrong.  didn't realize it was only scifi films.   

so never mind my other post.  on a good note, reign of fire had cool dragons.:angryfire 

anyway, i didn't walk out on star wars.  i meant when it was over i walked out disappointed.  it was still a good movie. my son loved it.  i was just kind of confused on what it was trying to accomplish.


tabitha, concerning the movies that you mentioned, my supply to british movies is basically limited to what encore and starz are willing to put on their line-ups. most brit and irish movies that make it to US television tend to be about PEOPLE, an underutilized subject matter often times.  so when i can catch them, i do. i'll look for those two that you mentioned.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 9, 2003)

I am not sure if either of them have actually made it across the Atlantic yet, but 28 Days Later is definitely a stand-out, you should all see it if you can. It is a modern day zombie movie, made by Danny Boyle - the director of Trainspotting, Shallow Grave and the Beach - with a cast of mainly unknowns (except Brendan Gleeson and Christopher Eccleston).  There is a thread in the movies section about it if anyone is interested in looking into it further.

And ML - don't worry about your off-topicness, you had a good set of movies and that's what matters


----------



## tokyogirl (Jan 12, 2003)

besides i think if you check, most of us did the same thing.  i - oh wait! sorry, gotta go for a bit.  osbournes is on, are on, whichever.  yeah!


----------



## HeyLynny (Jan 12, 2003)

My fave 5 from your list are: Star Wars, Lord of the Rings, Spider Man, Signs and Harry Potter.


----------



## tabuno (Feb 11, 2003)

*The Top Five 2002 Sci/Fantasy Movies*

1. Solaris
2. The Ring
3. Lord of the Rings:  The Two Towers
4. Minority Report
5. Men In Black II

 

*I would nominate "Equilibrium" but I haven't seen it yet, it didn't come to my town.

Vanilla Sky was distributed in 2001 not 2002 so it doesn't count in your poll.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: The Top Five 2002 Sci/Fantasy Movies*



> _Originally posted by tabuno _
> *
> Vanilla Sky was distributed in 2001 not 2002 so it doesn't count in your poll. *


Nice list Tabuno, but just as a further clarification of release dates I did mention in my first post that I took films that were released in the US *OR* the UK in 2002.  As you might have noticed there are a lot of British/Irish/Europeans/Aussies in here, and we don't all get films at the same time.  Sometimes not for months or even years from when a film gets its first countrywide theatrical release.
I chose USA and UK because thats where most of our members are, and often European releases coincide quite closely with UK ones, as do Canadian releases with USA ones.
EG: http://us.imdb.com/ReleaseDates?0259711


Really looking forward to seeing Equilibrium.  There was one lonely trailer for it a few weeks ago in my local multiplex, but I haven't heard anything about it since.


----------



## misszoecat (Feb 27, 2003)

I haven't seen everything in that list.  By the way where are Bourne Identity, James Bond and Sum of All Fears?  Are they the wrong genre?  Those are some of my favourites of last year.

Anyway, top five for me from that list are:


1. The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
2. 28 Days Later
3. Vanilla Sky 
4. Minority Report
5. The Others


I'm sorry to say I absolutely hated Reign of Fire, Signs and MIB2.  I was so looking forward to seeing them as well, very disappointing.


Films I haven't seen:

Lilo & Stitch
Equilibrium
Pluto Nash
Queen of the Damned
The Mothman Prophecies
Solaris
Donnie Darko
Dog Soldiers
Eight Legged Freaks


----------



## Steffi (Mar 7, 2003)

*movies*

Haven't seen as many as I would like but here goes.

The Two Towers.
Chamber of Secrets.
13 Ghosts - scary special effects - iffy plotline
The Others
Men In Black 2

Haven't seen Nemisis yet, heard a rumour that it's not too good, can someone varify?

 :blush: :blush:


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: movies*



> _Originally posted by Steffi _
> *
> Haven't seen Nemisis yet, heard a rumour that it's not too good, can someone varify?
> 
> :blush: :blush: *


Yep, its pretty shocking unfortunately 

I felt a little bit cheated at how bad it was.  If you are a trek fan then you will find it bearable, but only just.  There is a good movie in there somewhere trying to get out.

Have a look at the Trek forums in here - there are quite a lot of viewpoints on the film in threads in there.


----------



## Steffi (Mar 7, 2003)

*Movies*

Now that's a shame  frown

Big Star trek fan too.


----------



## Hal Jordan (Mar 8, 2003)

My turn,

1. Two Towers
2. Minority Report
3. Signs
4. Attack Of The Clones
5. Spiderman


----------

